# Bluepoint?



## Osvidar (Dec 27, 2009)

I'm indoors. I'm looking for ideas for making remote, manual control for several, hard to reach, turnouts. Bluepoint claims use up to O scale.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

For indoor layouts, I have often seen bicycle cables used to handle remote switches. This one has a Bachmann turnout lever to push/pull the cable.


----------



## Homo Habilis (Jul 29, 2011)

I use the *Tortoise switch machines* mounted underneath the benchwork without a problem. My switches are from *SVRR*. I did choose to use momentary contact DPDT center-off toggle switches to control them rather than relying on their constant current stall feature.


----------



## Osvidar (Dec 27, 2009)

**** Habilis said:


> I use the *Tortoise switch machines* mounted underneath the benchwork without a problem. My switches are from *SVRR*. I did choose to use momentary contact DPDT center-off toggle switches to control them rather than relying on their constant current stall feature.


Thanks


----------



## Osvidar (Dec 27, 2009)

Pete Thornton said:


> For indoor layouts, I have often seen bicycle cables used to handle remote switches. This one has a Bachmann turnout lever to push/pull the cable.


Looks good. I've been told to use model aircraft bell cranks, Etc.


----------



## trainmanfw&sw (Nov 4, 2020)

I use the Tortoise Switch Machines also on my HOn3 layout and I used model aircraft controls cables for RC airplanes. My stuff was pretty light weight as it doesn't take much effort to throw HOn3 switches. I would think for large scale the larger cables would be needed, so the bicycle cables might be the best answer, probably cheaper then what the hobby shop sells. Looks like you are still going to have to visit the hobby shop for the other items needed, bellcranks, etc. Tortoise does make a remote mounting kit for there machines, I did use them on my layout.

trainman


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

This might work, I am looking at them for my turnouts outside. 
So far my testing has produced positive results.




__





Simple Servo Controller






www.trainelectronics.com


----------



## Osvidar (Dec 27, 2009)

Batsco said:


> This might work, I am looking at them for my turnouts outside.
> So far my testing has produced positive results.
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks, I'm dead rail so I'm avoiding as much wiring as I can.


----------



## Batsco (Mar 30, 2011)

Osvidar said:


> Thanks, I'm dead rail so I'm avoiding as much wiring as I can.


I am use dead rail as well.
I have figured all I need is a 5V bus line for power and I will place the controllers and servos next to the points/turnouts. 
1 length of figure 8 cable and some jumper wires is all I will need, bit like the DCC bus I have on my HO layout.
I will have the extra consideration of being outdoors that you wouldn't have to worry about.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Osvidar said:


> Thanks, I'm dead rail so I'm avoiding as much wiring as I can.


Even with dead rail you want to be able to section the track, even if it is only a jumper wire with a screw. Nothing worse than having a short circuit on a 1,000ft loop with no breaks in it. Ask me how I know. . .


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Re: switch machines. A friend of mine has a bunch of old Rix/NJ Intl switch machines from an estate he cleared. I had some back in the day, and they are very robust and strong, so I imagine they can handle a G scale switch. They have lots of contacts making them essentially a latching relay as well!
Anyone used these on a large scale layout? He's trying to figure out what to do with them, so holler if you can use them.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

I would not use them outside...


----------

